# Rifle Question



## mikiebond (Nov 23, 2005)

I have an opportunity to obtain a Remington 264 Win Mag through a trade. Somebody please tell me if this is a nice rifle. I am a handgun guy, but belong to a gun club, and have been wanting to use the outdoor ranges. I don't know diddly squat about rifles, so please help!!!


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

I would go with a more popular cartidge. Do you reload? if you do not stick to a .223, .243, .308, 30-06 .


----------



## bgoldhunter (Apr 13, 2005)

I agree. If you handload, no problem as it is a nice flat shooting round. If not, I would probably stay away. I myself have been looking for a nice 264 for a bit, just for something different.


----------



## TN.Frank (Nov 12, 2005)

The .264 is a good long range rifle ctg. BUT you have to check for throat erosion in guns using ctgs. like this(i.e., lots of powder, small bore). Personally, I'd go with the new Remington 260 or a 7mm08 Rem before I'd go with the .264 because ammo is much easier to find but the choice is up to you. JMHO, YMMV


----------



## Scooter (Nov 4, 2005)

The .264 is one of my personal favorites and I'm currently in the process of building one. But unfortunately like the others said unless you are able to reload it will do you no good to have this rifle. There is not a manufaturer in the US that chambers the caliber and thus there a is horrible lack of factory ammo. That being said if you do reload take it to a gunsmith unless you have a borescope and have the barrel and chamber inspected for erossion. If you trust the person your trading in this case don't bother. The .264 is very very good caliber that is deadly accurate, flat shooting, and very low recoiling for a case its size. So a good choice for most anyone in need of a caliber and rifle that fits this bill.


----------



## KRAKMT (Oct 24, 2005)

Not sure what year Remington stopped producing rifles in the .264 but I would think a trip to there website with the serial number could get you the year. The .264 did earn a reputation as a barrel burner- I don't think it is as big of a deal with todays stainess barrels but you need to have an idea how many rounds that rifle has had through it and if the shooter was prone to boost the velocities up. From what I read barrel life was around 1500 to 2000 rounds on guns of the 60s. So try to pin him down on the numbers.
Like I mentioned in the other thread I don't think the caliber will effect the value as much as the rifle, model and amount of use that the rifle is seen. Are you buying it to shoot or to resell? If it is to shoot- what type of hunting are you planning?If it is to resell know that the .264 is on the leaner side of the popularity scale.


----------



## KRAKMT (Oct 24, 2005)

From the remington library- 
Remington 700 -- 264 Win Mag (1962 - 1977, 1986 Classic)
Remington 721-.264 Win. - 1961 - 22" barrel


----------



## Scooter (Nov 4, 2005)

KRAKMT,

Remington also produced the .264 in the Model 700 Stainless Synthetic I know this because my brother owns one. I'm not sure of the year but my guess would be in the 99-01 time frame. I don't know why it wouldn't be listed by them but they did make it like I said I've shot it myself and taken a deer with it.


----------

